
This Is How China Succeeded Stopping the Virus - georgecmu
https://www.linkedin.com/content-guest/article/you-still-dont-understand-how-china-succeeded-stopping-mario-cavolo/
======
Nomentatus
This is true, sort of, but unfortunately only a part of the story. Wuhan (and
its province) was treated very differently than other provinces. Tests were
actually moved to less hard hit provinces, away from Wuhan, since hard lock
down long term was used for Hubei/Wuhan. They didn't really need tests,
therefore. But the biggest difference - which shows up in a youtube animated
chinese govt film - zero trust, zero escape if you were a contact. You were
detained (in a "hospital" with no treatments available)even if you were a
contact who tested negative; for two weeks. No self-isolation, citizens were
never trusted to behave. It says lots about our press that none of this even
gets discussed during the media's wall to wall covid coverage. Who cares what
worked. Who cares that prone position worked in China, either.

~~~
mytailorisrich
That's how it should be to be honest. In critical situation people cannot be
trusted and procedures must be enforced. Even if most people would follow the
rules, the issue is that a minority always wouldn't, with devastating
consequences in these circumstances.

I also believe that anyone arriving in China now is kept in isolation in a
hotel for 2 weeks whether they like it or not. No "please self-isolate", just
'soft' detention.

